# [SOLVED] can't access network drive on wireless laptops?



## Raylo (Feb 12, 2006)

I've had a WD Netcenter network hard drive for years and never had an issue but today I noticed that I can't access the Z drive on my laptops connected via wifi to a NetGear WNDR3700 running DDWRT. Can't re map the drive either. If I run the WD Easylink utility it shows the drive at 192.168.1.1 which is the router, when in fact the drive has a fixed ip @ .127.

I CAN access the drive management and setup via the web browser @ .127 from the same laptops but Windows can't find or map it in the file explorer. One laptop is Win 7 Pro with Norton and one is XP with MSE.

Meanwhile I can see and access the drive just fine from Win explorer on both my wired Win 7 desktops.

Why the disconnect on the wifi laptops? What could be baffling Windows?

Of course I have rebooted and restarted everything several times.


----------



## Raylo (Feb 12, 2006)

*Re: can't access network drive on wireless laptops?*

I kept banging on this and finally got it worked out. I remapped the network drive with "new credentials" and was able to point it back to the correct ip address (....127/shared files). No earthly idea how Windows lost it in the first place.


----------

